# Dread Seal



## boogieman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

okay im Boogieman900 please just refer to me as boogie
okay lets get started this is a fan fic ive been makin its got nothing to do with pokemon so please do not ask me "wheres the pokemon" 
I am really tired and will post Dread Seal tomorrow oh i forgot to mention thats the name of the fan fic well good night all


----------

